
Mission District’s Gray Area Incubates Fugue Machine, a Multi-Playhead Sequencer - mtg
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/08/gray-area-2/
======
ccrmalite
Multiple playheads--brilliant! Who would have thought that melodies in reverse
were so compelling.

------
mikeshreds
Love the video!

